# Problème horloge Ibook G4



## rozenn (6 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
L'horloge de mon ordinateur m'indique une date délirante, je suis en 1970.. J'ai cru comprendre que ça pouvait venir de la pile, mais aussi qu'il n'y en avait pas dans les ibook.. J'ai aussi remarqué que parfois, au lieu de rester en veille, j'avais à le rallumer entièrement à mon retour.
Je suis très ennuyée car j'habite à chamonix et personne ne s'occupe de Mac à moins de 2h de route..... Si qqn pouvait m'aiguiller, ce serait vraiment vraiment cool!!!!!!
En espérant trouver une aimable personne qui puisse m'aider!!!!
Merci , Rozenn


----------



## miz_ici (6 Février 2007)

Salut.
A mon avis ca dois poser probleme au moment ou la batterie s' &#233;puise totalement. Essai de garder un peut de batterie avant de laisser ton pr&#233;cieux tout seul pendant un moment.


----------



## IBOOK94 (6 Février 2007)

Salut,
J'ai le même problème sur mon iBook, j'ai installé un widget  coconutBattery (Macfreeware)      qui indique la performance de la batterie et le nombre de cycle de rechargement, il me reste 29% en capacité et je suis à + de 700 cycles.

Résultat au bout de 20 mn et même si l'icone du Finder m'affiche "rechargée" l' iBook s'éteint.
L'horloge affiche le  01 janvier 1970 au rédémarrage,  donc  il faut acheter une nouvelle  batterie


----------



## rozenn (8 Février 2007)

Bon, ce serait donc un problème de batterie..
Et comment ça se change ça?? C compliqué?
Merci!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2007)

Je te conseillerais de faire une recherche dans ce forum, c'est une question d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233;e


----------



## rozenn (8 Février 2007)

Bon, il semblerait que ce soit la batterie donc. Qqn pourrait me dire comment savoir si elle a besoin d'être changé? Comment être sûr? 
Je pense que c ça car quand je n'utilise plus mon portable un moment, il s'arrête complètement et je dois le redémarrer.
Et si j'enlève la batterie pour la remplacer, faut-il sauvegarder mes données ou il n'y a pas de soucis??
Merci si vous avez un moment pour me répondre,
Rozenn..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème il y a quelques temps... Après que ma batterie a été totalement déchargée.
Je me suis branchée au secteur, jai rebooté mon G4 et là je tombe sur:

1er janvier 1970 01:07:07 ( :mouais: il était 19h30 à peu près)
accompagnée de ceci:

"L'horloge de votre ordinateur est reglée à une date située avant le 24 mars 2001 (merci, jusque là j'avais remarqué...). 
Certaines application risquent de se comporter de manière instable (c'est-à-dire?)
Veuillez utiliser le panneau de préférence date et heure pour régler l'hologe manuellement.
Pour plus d'informations... bla bla bla menu Aide bla bla bla..."

Ma batterie est en excellent état pourtant (c'est aussi ce que me dit coconut en tout cas...)!

Il ne m'a fait cela qu'une seule fois. Depuis, plus rien... 
(De manière générale je laisse mon iBook pratiquement toujours en veille. Et même lorsqu'il s'éteint "naturellement" parce que la batterie est vide, il n'a plus jamais eu ce comportement au démarrage).


----------



## SirG (10 Juillet 2007)

Le problème ne semble pas venir de la batterie principale, puisque cela se produit aussi bien si elle est présente ou retirée (dans mon cas, mes deux batteries sont au-delà de 80%, et même 95% pour la seconde). Je pencherais plutôt pour un souci avec la pile présente sur la carte-mère.

Question: comment la changer?


----------

